# appling litter to newly seeded pasture



## ugabulldog (Aug 8, 2016)

I drilled fescue and winter rye back in the fall, we had such a drought the fescue never sprouted, rye has started coming up. I am hoping fescue will come up this spring. I have the option of having chicken litter, mostly cake, spread at the end of Dec, or I can wait till Apr. Should I have it spread and when, I don't want to kill the fescue.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I believe but I am not sure ,that the salt level might be too high in the littter for the ungerminated. You need to check that out to be sure


----------



## ugabulldog (Aug 8, 2016)

Should spring be ok, after grass has sprouted, or still not established enough?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Probably , but if I were doing it on my farm and just had to spread chicken litter on a young , I would demand that the spread job would be perfect . Nice and even no overlap and no big clumps. I would want to make sure I knew the nutrient content of the product so that the available nitrogen applied would not exceed 50 units of N ......The dairy farmers around here that buy grass hay for dry cows prefer chicken litter not be used .


----------

